# MAC dupe for MAC Viva Glam V?



## _Ondine_ (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm just about to put in an order on the MAC website and wanted to get Viva Glam V which I've swatched and liked. But - of course they're sold out!

Is anyone familiar enough with the colour to recommend another MAC lipstick that's a similar shade? (Viva Glam V is "neutral pink with pearl - Lustre")







Thanks in advance


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 21, 2009)

Definitely Hug Me!


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 21, 2009)

Wait for Viva Glam V! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's an amazing color and the money goes to the MAC Aids fund!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 21, 2009)

Totally agree with Zoffe on this one.  *nods*


----------



## SweetCheeks (Dec 30, 2009)

I think High Tea is a good one too.


----------

